# Spiele Mods Backup



## raubu86 (10. April 2020)

Hi Community,

ich habe Mods für Skyrim per Nexus Mod Manager installiert. Es hat Zeit und Nerven gekostet. 

Ich hätte keine Lust die Mods nochmal Stück für Stück zu installieren, falls ich mal mein PC neu aufsetzen muss oder ein neuen PC habe.

Kann man die installierten Mods mit das gesamte Spiel archivieren und später einfach per one Click auf das neue System installieren?

Geht es mit Backup Software wie zb. AOMEI Backupper?

Die Frage bezieht sich auf allgemein gemoddete Games. Nicht nur Skyrim.

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen.


----------

